

Corporate America Turns Against China - Arun2009
http://www.tnr.com/blog/foreign-policy/76353/fundamental-change-in-chinas-relationship-american-business

======
kls
_Washington or European capitals to ask their presidents or prime ministers to
adopt a tougher stance with Beijing in commercial_

I love this thinking. As if China is just a rouge portion of America or Europe
that needs to be brought back in line. They are a sovereign nation that has
their own political system. Don't like how they play? Take it to their
politicians. They are not listening? Pack your bags, but once you cross out of
US borders it's not our problem any more.

The US government should not have listened to you in the first place and now
that it's not going your way, you want to run back to us and have our
politicians clean up your mess. Well I say, lie in it.

I am not a huge fan of a lot of things that China does, but that is China's
issue to deal with not the US. It is no wonder they want to stack the deck in
favor of their companies, no one like a bunch of foreigners coming in and
telling them what to do, and I am sure the Chinese are no exception.

~~~
hga
When the PRC joined the WTO, they pretty clearly were saying they were joining
the normal world economic order.

Obviously they lied. And obviously that's going to have consequences,
especially for those who helped them achieve their current position in the
expectation the relationship would be mutually beneficial.

~~~
kls
Correct me if I am wrong but the WTO governs trade between two nations and not
corporation that set up a corporate entity on another nations soil. Which is
what the article was referencing (favoring their own companies on their own
soil over others that incorporate there). the WTO governs the international
commerce of goods and not domestic issues that are the sole dominion of that
sovereign nation. I know that is pretty black and white and that their are
parts that get muddled, but for the most part that is the deal.

I still contend that it is not cool to go to a foreign land set up shop as a
"Chinese" corporate division under their laws and then cry foul, to a country
that has laws that you favor more. If you don't like them, then you should
have never set up shop there in the first place or you should lobby the
Chinese to change them, not try and get lackeys back in the US to do your
biding for a corporation that is truly not a US entity in the first place
(They incorporated that branch in China, for all intents and purposes that
division is a Chinese company not a US company).

